# One in a million



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I was having a smoke with my brother in law this afternoon and this butterfly lands on his hand. It stayed long enough for me to fetch the camera and snap a few shots. Btw he was smoking an Upmann Regalias.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank god it was a butterfly and not Mothra.. that could have been ugly.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

cool!
did the butterfly get to enjoy any of the Regalias?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's cool! What an accommodating butterfly!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Thank god it was a butterfly and not Mothra.. that could have been ugly.


haha yeah really.

Cool shot!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

How neat. Amazing.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

My wife just told me to quit being a wiseass and that I should just say the butterfly is pretty.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It just wanted a little puff!!! lol


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cool Pic!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> cool!
> did the butterfly get to enjoy any of the Regalias?


It must of cause it didn't come near me. I had a CAO Gold, my first, definitely a breakfast smoke.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I admire the butterfly's taste in cigars!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool.... wierd winter summer for us west coast people...went from winter to summer overnight almost


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah it's nice to have the heat but lets do it slowly. Not from 15 to 30 overnight.:eeek:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i know. got the AC pumping to keep me cigars cool


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

He was taking in the good smell of cigars. Cool pic.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That was Groucho Marx Reincarnated


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

A new smoking buddy!!!Cool pics


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is cool!! I get bees and hornets flying around me when I smoke.. This might be next!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool. Talk about having the camera at he right time!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

chinomalo said:


> That is cool!! I get bees and hornets flying around me when I smoke.. This might be next!!


yah i know, those bumble bees are always coming out when i do to puff one , why cant i get a butterfly :brick: lol, i been safe latley anyway having to puff in the garage ,with to door open watchin all the RAIN !!! it wont stop, its quite enjoyable tho, watching the storms build, go away and return 2 or 3 times during 1 smoke sessiion


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd send those pics into some photography mags, you might get published.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

and now we know...Mother Nature is a SOTL


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

paint said:


> A new smoking buddy!!!


.lol.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

great photo


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool a butterfly with taste in cigars!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool pics! You should make him your mascot!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

As long as the little guy does not take over your drink to you all should be able to get along.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very freaking cool, maybe he thought that tat was another butterfly 

The bees and hornets are around because the smoke drives them from their nest! Same thing with a BBQ pit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Butterfly likes good cigars:lol:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

cool pics


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I hear cigar smoke is an aphrodesiac (sp?) for butterflies?


----------

